# Truly Noble Services-Garland Tx



## BamaPPC

Anyone have any experience with these guys? I've been to a couple properties in my area recently where they have posted wint signs, ect.

Never heard of them until about a week ago, and now they've been popping up. Appears to be a REO contractor, amongst other things.


----------



## GTX63

Sorry, I can't get past the name.


----------



## ontimepres

I'm near Garland, TX but have never heard of them .... found a semi-fancy website:

http://www.trulynobleservices.com/


----------



## 68W30

ontimepres said:


> I'm near Garland, TX but have never heard of them .... found a semi-fancy website:
> 
> http://www.trulynobleservices.com/



i could whip that up in about 2 or 3 hours 

look at this one
http://www.pinelandspreservations.com

these guys i dont even think have office space but a good website


----------



## Cleanupman

ontimepres said:


> I'm near Garland, TX but have never heard of them .... found a semi-fancy website:
> 
> http://www.trulynobleservices.com/


 
Interesting that neither one lists a phone number.....


----------



## BamaPPC

Cleanupman said:


> Interesting that neither one lists a phone number.....


http://trulynobleservices.com/locations


----------



## ontimepres

OoOoooo I've heard some not nice stories about Pine Land Preservation


----------



## SRT-Diesel

I've seen their work at properties, half ass doesn't even begin to describe it. They're local to me, I've heard some not so good stories and I would not recommend anyone trying to work with them unless you like excuses and don't like getting paid. 

They're middle men like most little companies out there.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Here's a ripoff report on them;
http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/truly...o-integrity-lying-scam-artists-excuse-1061543


----------



## K_Riggs

SRT_Diesel I am really sorry you feel that way about the company. 

Everyone here works very hard to make certain that our customers are fully satisfied and the work requested is done entirely as they want it to be. 

The Ripoff report you posted was obviously from a disgruntled sub who thought that they did not get the pay due to them. After we posted a rebuttal every job was pulled including POs and it was indeed proven that they had been paid for everything that they had completed. We work very diligently to make sure our employees, subs, and customers are 100% satisfied.

The banks that we work for have such strict guidelines that we have to adhere to it is impossible to do poor or inadequate work.


----------



## GTX63

Couple thoughts come to mind here. I would agree that the Ripoff Report linked earlier is posted by a disgruntled sub. I think there is still some question as to how and when he became disgruntled.

From the outside looking in, if he submitted invoices with a net 15 day payment listed, he would have to be a pretty poor record keeper to not realize what was outstanding after such a short time. He claimed it took 5 months. As such, good riddance I suppose.
I also noticed you didn't respond to the remarks he made regarding being called back to work for you. Neither did I read anything refuting his comments that Truly Noble Services shared financial and/or confidential information outside of your company. Neither was there any explanation as to why his calls were not returned.
Not familiar with the Star Media; I have however, had experience with some midwest publications and their "best of lists", which in some cases, when winners were based on online submissions, there was what you could call "ballot stuffing" so to speak. The feedback from one's own customer base seems to make a larger impact with the more informed. What makes "Goody Goody Liquors" in Plano, for example, any better than the local 711?
I decided long ago to avoid using myself or my workers' status as a veteran in order to garner work. Whether I fought for my country and did my time, or stayed home, how does that impact any quality of work or service? 
I wish the best for any honest and reputable company, and if that includes Truly Noble Services then that's ok too.


----------



## reoPROS

this is what i found on them... I WOULD STAY FAR AWAY WITH THESE PRICES.

PROPERTY PRESERVATION REQUIREMENTS
Below is the allowable for the property preservation.
INITIAL SERVICES – PAY ALLOWABLE $325
1. Trash out of property and haul away debris up to 40 cu. Yd. If OVER 40 cu. yd. $15.00 p/cu.
Yds. will be paid, after agreed terms.
i. Note: If over 40 cu yards then the initial 40 will need to be removed and the
additional bid. Once approved by the bank we will give you approval to remove
the remaining. We must have photos of all trash removed and all trailer loads.
Please make photos clear that trailer loads are different loads. We must also
have photos of all debris remaining that we are bidding to remove.
2. Interior clean of property
3. Lawn maintenance- mow yard, weed eat, edge sidewalks and driveway, and trim any
bushes/tree limbs that are against the home or impeding any walk ways.
4. Winterize home
5. Replace any missing cover plates and cap any exposed wires
6. Call in if any broken windows or unsecured doors
7. Install missing smoke detectors and CO2 detectors. Install batteries for detectors as
needed.
8. If any Special Veteran article is found in a home such as Photos/Documents/Metals or a
DD214 (Separation Papers of Military Benefits for Retired Military Personnel) the article(s)
should be photographed and put in a closet for Truly Noble Services to advise broker to pick
up from asset.
INITIAL SERVICES – OUT OF AREA ALLOWABLE
1. $375.00 for anything over 75 miles radius from a large metropolitan area
2. $425.00 if over a 120 mile radius from a large metropolitan area
LAWN MAINTENANCE REQUIREMENTS:
- mow lawn
- edge sidewalks, driveways
- weed eat
- trim bushes/limbs that are touching the home or impeding any walkways
OUT OF SCOPE SERVICES:
1. We cut up to 100SF X 150SF (15,000 SQFT). If yard is over, we do a perimeter cut of 100SF X
150SF and submit a bid for the rest.
2. Submit a bid for any excessive tree limbs/shrubs touching roof/ home etc.
3. Notify us of any safety hazards such as missing hand railings, holes in floors/decking or missing
steps etc. We may need these issues taken care of for additional pay while onsite.
PAYMENT ALLOWABLE FOR CONTINUED MAINTENANCE:
1. Bi-weekly grass cuts $25.00
2. Monthly grass cut and interior clean $35.00
3. Winterize $40
4. De-winterize $35
5. Rekey 3 doors and or 6 locks $60.00
6. Rekey one door up to 2 locks $20
INTERIOR CLEAN:
Thorough, professional cleaning of the entire interior- includes toilets, sinks, counters, cabinets,
showers, floors and appliances. Includes but not limited to:
 Walls, ceilings and corners free of cobwebs, bugs, etc.
 floors swept and mopped
 vacuum all carpet
 all light fixtures have bulbs
 sinks, countertops and cabinets wiped down inside and out
 appliances (microwave, range hood, range, refrigerator, dishwasher) interior
CLEANED AND EXTERIOR WIPED DOWN:
 Vents and returns cleaned
 mirrors cleaned
 bathtubs, showers, and toilets cleaned
 ceiling fans cleaned
 fireplace cleaned
 window sills wiped down
 property should smell clean- put out air fresheners (with dates)
 all drawers and cabinets wiped and cleaned on interior and exterior
 If there is graffiti present on interior or exterior walls it must be painted over to match
existing color as close as possible. If it is a large amount then a bid will be provided. If you
are unsure send in a photo and call in on how to proceed.
If requested by broker- carpet cleaning will need to be completed
WINTERIZATION/DEWINTERIZATION:
For the winterizations, the customer requires the following:
 Use non-toxic pink anti-freeze (It is an RV type) in drains and toilets hot water heater
 Drain hot water heater
 Blow out all lines
 drain toilets and bowls
 Tape signs using blue painters tape over all drains, toilets and hot water heater and breaker box
 Place a winterization sign on the front window/front door and one sign on a back window/door.
 turn water off to home (Please take a picture of meter in OFF position)
1. Photos of adding anti freeze to all drains.
2. Photos showing all toilets are clean prior to taping them with sign.
PHOTO REQUIREMENTS:
You should take between 150-200 pictures or more – remember the more the better
No close up photos. All before during and after photos need to be of the same angle
Before pictures – includes all 4 side of the house, street sign and address and utilities (water meter,
electric meter, a/c unit etc).Must take photos of everything (inside and out) before you do any cleaning
or removing debris.
During photos – includes action photos (shows you doing the work) must be of you cleaning, removing
debris, winterizing and cutting the grass (don’t forget to trim the bushes). Please do this for each room
of the house (2-3 pics for each area).
After photos – must have photos to show everything is complete (clean, debris removed, grass is cut,
and everything is winterized-please use TNS signs). Please include 2-3 pics of the trailer loaded with the
40 cy of debris (we must have proof you hauled it off)
You should take between 150-200 pictures or more – remember the more the better
Only remove initial 40 cy of debris and place the remaining in the garage or outside shed – will be bid
and once approved we will send you back out to remove the remaining debris for an extra fee
If you come to a house with a lot of hazardous material (ex 30 gallons of paint)
Then let us know so we can inform our customer.
Please note that all jobs have a 48 hour turn around unless otherwise specified – let your supervisor
know if you need more time so they can ask for an extension or get it re-assigned
Signature: ELECTRONICALLY ON APPLICATION
revised 01.15.2015


----------



## reoPROS

this is funny, they tried recruiting me. if i would have signed up with them they I would have been paying them 4% EACH INVOICE, plus I would have to pay them $40 month to submit pictures to them via their app. UM NO THANK YOU GO RAPE ANOTHER VENDOR


----------



## safeguard dropout

I don't need to read through the ripoff report to see who done right or wrong. The ripoff report is right there in the price list. ALL YOU NEW GUYS TRYING TO START UP A NEW BUSINESS, you think because you are small you can keep the expenses down and make money. At the dump and at the pump, a ton is a ton and a gallon is a gallon...and you will pay the same as the next guy....and YOU WILL LOSE MONEY AT RIPOFF PRICES LIKE THIS! DO NOT SIGN UP!


----------



## safeguard dropout

After reading my own post, I see I may have given the wrong impression to someone trying to start up. Hats off to ya for striking out on your own and leaving the 9-5 job for something better. Here's the deal. I was in the same boat. I signed up for $500 initial service trashouts up to 40 cubes with full landscape and interior, white glove clean. There was extreme contractor shortage in my area and I ran the numbers, seems there was potential there to clear $20,000 a month if me and my buddy worked our south end off. By the time we were done with 3 jobs we were $85 in the hole. I know now why we got those 3 jobs...the guys that knew what they were doing had already turned them down. I learned some very expensive and painful lessons the first 3 months and with some very lucky breaks, we got back in the black. Just sayin' it's a real  getting off the ground and you will be 6 feet under if you work for the above posted pricing. 

And hey Riggs...you are either ripoff artist yourself, or just ignorant. I want you to do a 40 cube trash out at your prices and see if you wouldn't make more at McDonalds. Hell, you can even borrow my truck and trailer and the first tank of fuel is on me! You'll be begging to flip burgers.


----------



## Zuse

*Truly Noble Services-Garland Tx

That name just really scares the hell out of me. 
*


----------



## K_Riggs

Zuse said:


> *Truly Noble Services-Garland Tx
> 
> That name just really scares the hell out of me.
> *


Truly = to the fullest degree, genuinely, or properly

Noble = having or showing fine personal qualities or high moral principles and ideals

Services = offering foundation to roof services, including lawn and landscaping

Yes, I can see where the fear would come from... [in my most sarcastic voice possible]


----------



## JoeInPI

It's not impossible. Not saying in your case, but it's pretty much across the board- I sure as heck see sub-par work every single day by contractors that could care less about what they do, and are simply waiting for a check and then some other poor contractor to show up and sign in to the property to shift the liability off themselves. It's really sad, and angering.


----------



## madxtreme01

JoeInPI said:


> It's not impossible. Not saying in your case, but it's pretty much across the board- I sure as heck see sub-par work every single day by contractors that could care less about what they do, and are simply waiting for a check and then some other poor contractor to show up and sign in to the property to shift the liability off themselves. It's really sad, and angering.



The reason this is happening is because of companies like this hiring people for next to nothing and expecting the world. You can't work for free and you can't lay out all of that money to end up with minimum wage in the end either. I just got a bid approval from MCS, we put a bid in to trim all of the bushes and trees at the property that has been neglected for 3 years. Property is a little over an acre and we figured that it would take 2 guys 2 full days to complete this work including dumping. Our bid was $2200, they take 25% off of the top which leaves us with $1650. Well the bid was approved, but the approved amount was $200. Seriously?!?!? WTF!!!! Who is going to do all that work for that price MINUS A DISCOUNT. I declined the order and told them that if they wanted $200 worth of work completed, we would trim 4-5 bushes. Of course that wasn't good enough, so lets see if some other hungry iddiot trying to get in this biz completes it.


----------



## Bigtrucker

JoeInPI said:


> It's not impossible. Not saying in your case, but it's pretty much across the board- I sure as heck see sub-par work every single day by contractors that could care less about what they do, and are simply waiting for a check and then some other poor contractor to show up and sign in to the property to shift the liability off themselves. It's really sad, and angering.


 It is sad they can even get crews at those prices.
Recut and maid refresh 35 bucks

It all comes down to the owner of the asset. They hire a Truly Un noble company to push work at less then minimum wage standards. They are who to blame. They cant say oh we didn't know. When these asset owners start getting hit with law suits company's like Truly un noble will be gone.

Fred Flintstone owns house and hires Barney Rubbles construction to perform work on his house. Barneys construction back hoe rips side of neighbors home off. Barney's insurance didn't cover. Oh no 
Fred gets sued and lost life savings and Wilma files for divorce. And to make matters worse Barney was using slave labor and paying under minimum wage. Fred did not look good in court. Fred also used other contractors to work on his rentals units that they also paid less then minimum wage standards. The pattern of Fred's practices was established.
Lawyers smiled brightly well one side did.


----------



## Zuse

K_Riggs said:


> Truly = to the fullest degree, genuinely, or properly
> 
> Noble = having or showing fine personal qualities or high moral principles and ideals
> 
> Services = offering foundation to roof services, including lawn and landscaping
> 
> Yes, I can see where the fear would come from... [in my most sarcastic voice possible]


Priceless/:vs_OMG:

PROPERTY PRESERVATION REQUIREMENTS
Below is the allowable for the property preservation.
INITIAL SERVICES – PAY ALLOWABLE $325
1. Trash out of property and haul away debris up to 40 cu. Yd. If OVER 40 cu. yd. $15.00 p/cu.
Yds. will be paid, after agreed terms.
i. Note: If over 40 cu yards then the initial 40 will need to be removed and the
additional bid. Once approved by the bank we will give you approval to remove
the remaining. We must have photos of all trash removed and all trailer loads.
Please make photos clear that trailer loads are different loads. We must also
have photos of all debris remaining that we are bidding to remove.
2. Interior clean of property
3. Lawn maintenance- mow yard, weed eat, edge sidewalks and driveway, and trim any
bushes/tree limbs that are against the home or impeding any walk ways.
4. Winterize home
5. Replace any missing cover plates and cap any exposed wires
6. Call in if any broken windows or unsecured doors
7. Install missing smoke detectors and CO2 detectors. Install batteries for detectors as
needed.
8. If any Special Veteran article is found in a home such as Photos/Documents/Metals or a
DD214 (Separation Papers of Military Benefits for Retired Military Personnel) the article(s)
should be photographed and put in a closet for Truly Noble Services to advise broker to pick
up from asset.
INITIAL SERVICES – OUT OF AREA ALLOWABLE
1. $375.00 for anything over 75 miles radius from a large metropolitan area
2. $425.00 if over a 120 mile radius from a large metropolitan area
LAWN MAINTENANCE REQUIREMENTS:
- mow lawn
- edge sidewalks, driveways
- weed eat
- trim bushes/limbs that are touching the home or impeding any walkways
OUT OF SCOPE SERVICES:
1. We cut up to 100SF X 150SF (15,000 SQFT). If yard is over, we do a perimeter cut of 100SF X
150SF and submit a bid for the rest.
2. Submit a bid for any excessive tree limbs/shrubs touching roof/ home etc.
3. Notify us of any safety hazards such as missing hand railings, holes in floors/decking or missing
steps etc. We may need these issues taken care of for additional pay while onsite.
PAYMENT ALLOWABLE FOR CONTINUED MAINTENANCE:
1. Bi-weekly grass cuts $25.00
2. Monthly grass cut and interior clean $35.00
3. Winterize $40
4. De-winterize $35
5. Rekey 3 doors and or 6 locks $60.00
6. Rekey one door up to 2 locks $20
INTERIOR CLEAN:
Thorough, professional cleaning of the entire interior- includes toilets, sinks, counters, cabinets,
showers, floors and appliances. Includes but not limited to:
 Walls, ceilings and corners free of cobwebs, bugs, etc.
 floors swept and mopped
 vacuum all carpet
 all light fixtures have bulbs
 sinks, countertops and cabinets wiped down inside and out
 appliances (microwave, range hood, range, refrigerator, dishwasher) interior
CLEANED AND EXTERIOR WIPED DOWN:
 Vents and returns cleaned
 mirrors cleaned
 bathtubs, showers, and toilets cleaned
 ceiling fans cleaned
 fireplace cleaned
 window sills wiped down
 property should smell clean- put out air fresheners (with dates)
 all drawers and cabinets wiped and cleaned on interior and exterior
 If there is graffiti present on interior or exterior walls it must be painted over to match
existing color as close as possible. If it is a large amount then a bid will be provided. If you
are unsure send in a photo and call in on how to proceed.
If requested by broker- carpet cleaning will need to be completed
WINTERIZATION/DEWINTERIZATION:
For the winterizations, the customer requires the following:
 Use non-toxic pink anti-freeze (It is an RV type) in drains and toilets hot water heater
 Drain hot water heater
 Blow out all lines
 drain toilets and bowls
 Tape signs using blue painters tape over all drains, toilets and hot water heater and breaker box
 Place a winterization sign on the front window/front door and one sign on a back window/door.
 turn water off to home (Please take a picture of meter in OFF position)
1. Photos of adding anti freeze to all drains.
2. Photos showing all toilets are clean prior to taping them with sign.
PHOTO REQUIREMENTS:
You should take between 150-200 pictures or more – remember the more the better
No close up photos. All before during and after photos need to be of the same angle
Before pictures – includes all 4 side of the house, street sign and address and utilities (water meter,
electric meter, a/c unit etc).Must take photos of everything (inside and out) before you do any cleaning
or removing debris.
During photos – includes action photos (shows you doing the work) must be of you cleaning, removing
debris, winterizing and cutting the grass (don’t forget to trim the bushes). Please do this for each room
of the house (2-3 pics for each area).
After photos – must have photos to show everything is complete (clean, debris removed, grass is cut,
and everything is winterized-please use TNS signs). Please include 2-3 pics of the trailer loaded with the
40 cy of debris (we must have proof you hauled it off)
You should take between 150-200 pictures or more – remember the more the better
Only remove initial 40 cy of debris and place the remaining in the garage or outside shed – will be bid
and once approved we will send you back out to remove the remaining debris for an extra fee
If you come to a house with a lot of hazardous material (ex 30 gallons of paint)
Then let us know so we can inform our customer.
Please note that all jobs have a 48 hour turn around unless otherwise specified – let your supervisor
know if you need more time so they can ask for an extension or get it re-assigned


----------



## Bigtrucker

K_Riggs said:


> SRT_Diesel I am really sorry you feel that way about the company.
> 
> Everyone here works very hard to make certain that our customers are fully satisfied and the work requested is done entirely as they want it to be.
> 
> The Ripoff report you posted was obviously from a disgruntled sub who thought that they did not get the pay due to them. After we posted a rebuttal every job was pulled including POs and it was indeed proven that they had been paid for everything that they had completed. We work very diligently to make sure our employees, subs, and customers are 100% satisfied.
> 
> The banks that we work for have such strict guidelines that we have to adhere to it is impossible to do poor or inadequate work.


 WELL the banks should make you pay a fair wage.
It is the banks Fault for hiring a company like yours.
It is also against the law to pay under minimum wage scale FLSA
 In 1966, Congress expanded coverage of the FLSA to include workers employed in any enterprise​ with annual sales of at least $250,000 and employees of all businesses engaged in construction,​ repair, laundering, and cleaning services.​ ​ Just because you sign a 1 sided contract does not make things legal.​ 325 for 40 yard clean out and move as many yards to garage​ over 40 what for free​ maid and recuts 35 bucks.​ Hud has a guideline on almost all work.​ I have a feeling those prices will be used as a guide line in court when someone has the balls to go after one of those banks that hire slave laborers like your firm​ Your firm is pushing illegal labor pay​ why​ ​ ​​​​​


----------



## newreo

K_Riggs said:


> SRT_Diesel I am really sorry you feel that way about the company.
> 
> Everyone here works very hard to make certain that our customers are fully satisfied and the work requested is done entirely as they want it to be.
> 
> The Ripoff report you posted was obviously from a disgruntled sub who thought that they did not get the pay due to them. After we posted a rebuttal every job was pulled including POs and it was indeed proven that they had been paid for everything that they had completed. We work very diligently to make sure our employees, subs, and customers are 100% satisfied.
> 
> The banks that we work for have such strict guidelines that we have to adhere to it is impossible to do poor or inadequate work.


Ohh, here are the representatives. At least this one commented. I would love to see comments from SG reps or owners would even be better


----------



## newreo

Bigtrucker said:


> WELL the banks should make you pay a fair wage.
> It is the banks Fault for hiring a company like yours.
> It is also against the law to pay under minimum wage scale FLSA
> In 1966, Congress expanded coverage of the FLSA to include workers employed in any enterprise​ with annual sales of at least $250,000 and employees of all businesses engaged in construction,​ repair, laundering, and cleaning services.​ Just because you sign a 1 sided contract does not make things legal.​ 325 for 40 yard clean out and move as many yards to garage​ over 40 what for free​ maid and recuts 35 bucks.​ Hud has a guideline on almost all work.​ I have a feeling those prices will be used as a guide line in court when someone has the balls to go after one of those banks that hire slave laborers like your firm​ Your firm is pushing illegal labor pay​ why​


I am actually trying to find an lawyer who can help us sue one of the nationals for low ethics and underpayments


----------



## madxtreme01

newreo said:


> I am actually trying to find an lawyer who can help us sue one of the nationals for low ethics and underpayments



Can you find a lawyer that will attack the issue of cutting bids for BATF work and also chargebacks. If it has been found that a job has been done incorrectly it should be the contractor that originally did the jobs responsibility to fix their mistakes. Not pay someone else to fix it and charge me what it costs.


----------



## K_Riggs

Bigtrucker said:


> WELL the banks should make you pay a fair wage.
> It is the banks Fault for hiring a company like yours.
> It is also against the law to pay under minimum wage scale FLSA
> In 1966, Congress expanded coverage of the FLSA to include workers employed in any enterprise​ with annual sales of at least $250,000 and employees of all businesses engaged in construction,​ repair, laundering, and cleaning services.​ ​ Just because you sign a 1 sided contract does not make things legal.​ 325 for 40 yard clean out and move as many yards to garage​ over 40 what for free​ maid and recuts 35 bucks.​ Hud has a guideline on almost all work.​ I have a feeling those prices will be used as a guide line in court when someone has the balls to go after one of those banks that hire slave laborers like your firm​ Your firm is pushing illegal labor pay​ why​ ​ ​​​​​


You can guarantee all of our pay is well within the legal limits and approved by all of our clients. The thing is...the prices that are being posted are here are guides, not even the set prices for our company. Lots of things being insinuated and not proven here. And the thing is a vendor can always say; no.


----------



## K_Riggs

newreo said:


> Ohh, here are the representatives. At least this one commented. I would love to see comments from SG reps or owners would even be better


I can not speak for or on behalf of SG; I am in no way shape or form affiliated with them. I can only speak for TNS.


----------



## K_Riggs

madxtreme01 said:


> Can you find a lawyer that will attack the issue of cutting bids for BATF work and also chargebacks. If it has been found that a job has been done incorrectly it should be the contractor that originally did the jobs responsibility to fix their mistakes. Not pay someone else to fix it and charge me what it costs.


With TNS a sub is given 24 hours to go back to the property to correct any deficiency; if not done within 24 hrs then it is assigned and charged back. That is explained and established before a job is even accepted.


----------



## madxtreme01

K_Riggs said:


> With TNS a sub is given 24 hours to go back to the property to correct any deficiency; if not done within 24 hrs then it is assigned and charged back. That is explained and established before a job is even accepted.



don't try to justify what garbage pricing you are offing as a "bundle". The only one that wins in this scenario is you. You are stealing from the hard working BOTG vendors that are doing this work. 40cy @ the allowable of $325 is $8.13/cy. Considering that doing a 40cy cleanout would take most if not all of an entire day with a 2 man crew, dump fees, and paying your helper, there is no room to make anything, the helper would make more than the owner of the company. This doesn't include the cost of wear and tear, insurance, fuel, materials to actually do the clean out (ie garbage bags, shovel, trash cans etc)

So you are just as guilty as the rest of the regional companies trying to make hard working people work for basically free so we can line your pockets. Enough is enough. Explain how hud allowable for a cy of debris is $50 and you are squashing it down. Are there 5 middlemen in the mix before it gets to you?


----------



## K_Riggs

madxtreme01 said:


> don't try to justify what garbage pricing you are offing as a "bundle". The only one that wins in this scenario is you. You are stealing from the hard working BOTG vendors that are doing this work. 40cy @ the allowable of $325 is $8.13/cy. Considering that doing a 40cy cleanout would take most if not all of an entire day with a 2 man crew, dump fees, and paying your helper, there is no room to make anything, the helper would make more than the owner of the company. This doesn't include the cost of wear and tear, insurance, fuel, materials to actually do the clean out (ie garbage bags, shovel, trash cans etc)
> 
> So you are just as guilty as the rest of the regional companies trying to make hard working people work for basically free so we can line your pockets. Enough is enough. Explain how hud allowable for a cy of debris is $50 and you are squashing it down. Are there 5 middlemen in the mix before it gets to you?


Like I stated a vendor can always say; No thanks. I am not going to defend the practices or payment status of the company any longer in this forum. We have been in business over 20 years and covering 13 states; if you do not want to work with us; that is okay. Have a great day to you all! :wink:


----------



## newreo

K_Riggs said:


> You can guarantee all of our pay is well within the legal limits and approved by all of our clients. The thing is...the prices that are being posted are here are guides, not even the set prices for our company. Lots of things being insinuated and not proven here. And the thing is a vendor can always say; no.


Dear. I can guaranty that you not correct on many counts. One of you were already sued and more to come. FAS got slapped really hard and their pricing way better than yours.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

K_Riggs said:


> Like I stated a vendor can always say; No thanks. I am not going to defend the practices or payment status of the company any longer in this forum. We have been in business over 20 years and covering 13 states; if you do not want to work with us; that is okay. Have a great day to you all! :wink:


 
Me thinks you cant defend it cuz its crap.....:glasses:


----------



## reomntn

*Run Forrest Run*

Run as fast as you can!!... If you are insane enough to accept their insulting prices, what you'll have waiting on the other end are arbitrary short paid invoices, late paid invoices (net - whenever they feel like paying), poor communication with internal staff (unless of course they need you to accept work or something from you), baiting vendors to accept jobs beyond the scope of work and then telling you to submit a bid request AFTER you've foot the cost. If you are a crackhead who will do anything for a dollar, this gig is for you.

I have/had contracts with all of the major players - FAS, AMS, Cyprexx, A2Z, etc. (though the entire industry has room for improvement); this one by far and wide is the most UNprofessional I've ever had the DISpleasure in dealing.


----------



## JoeInPI

I don't understand- aren't they truly noble? They must be on the up and up... lol


----------



## K_Riggs

reomntn said:


> Run as fast as you can!!... If you are insane enough to accept their insulting prices, what you'll have waiting on the other end are arbitrary short paid invoices, late paid invoices (net - whenever they feel like paying), poor communication with internal staff (unless of course they need you to accept work or something from you), baiting vendors to accept jobs beyond the scope of work and then telling you to submit a bid request AFTER you've foot the cost. If you are a crackhead who will do anything for a dollar, this gig is for you.
> 
> I have/had contracts with all of the major players - FAS, AMS, Cyprexx, A2Z, etc. (though the entire industry has room for improvement); this one by far and wide is the most UNprofessional I've ever had the DISpleasure in dealing.


If you do not want to be a vendor feel free to contact me and I will remove you from the system IMMEDIATELY. We find that if you already are unhappy with something no matter how much we try to appease someone; they just will not care enough to do a good job. 

Please give me a call and I will remove you: Kristina


----------



## safeguard dropout

K_Riggs said:


> We find that if you already are unhappy with something no matter how much we try to appease someone; they just will not care enough to do a good job.


Have you tried paying them?


----------



## madxtreme01

how about fair and reasonable pricing? Maybe then a few of us might jump on board


----------



## G 3

safeguard dropout said:


> Have you tried paying them?


The problem is with the contractors that accept the wildly insane cheap labor, and the vendors that advertise these asinine rates. People need to do their homework before getting into this game. As far as the vendor goes, they also need to realize that if you offer rock bottom pricing, you get rock bottom results. Quality pay begets quality results. Not that anyone is listening here...


----------



## K_Riggs

safeguard dropout said:


> Have you tried paying them?


If a vendor is owed money; a vendor is paid. there are many reasons why a vendor would be paid later than the NET 30 terms.

-no pictures
-no invoice
-did not complete the job and a different vendor had to complete it
-property failed inspection due to vendor 

I appreciate the fact that most people look at things cut and dry and it is immediately the fault of the company and not the vendor; but that is not all the time true. Unfortunately people can post whatever they want here; true or not. There is no defense actually. 

I have left my contact information MULTIPLE times for someone on this board to contact me directly with grievance and I will personally address it. You know how many have called? ZERO. I would think if we were not paying you then you would call by now. 

So again for someone that has NOT been paid contact me and I will personally investigate it for you.

Kristina Riggs


----------



## safeguard dropout

I should have been more clear...

Have you tried paying them an amount above the average expenses to complete a job? Here, let me show you how quality goes up when money goes up. These are happy customers and contractors(me:biggrin THE CUSTOMER IS GETTING EXACTLY WHAT THEY ARE PAYING FOR. 

What exactly do you expect to get for $25?


----------



## reomntn

K_Riggs said:


> If a vendor is owed money; a vendor is paid. there are many reasons why a vendor would be paid later than the NET 30 terms.
> 
> -no pictures
> -no invoice
> -did not complete the job and a different vendor had to complete it
> -property failed inspection due to vendor
> 
> I appreciate the fact that most people look at things cut and dry and it is immediately the fault of the company and not the vendor; but that is not all the time true. Unfortunately people can post whatever they want here; true or not. There is no defense actually.
> 
> I have left my contact information MULTIPLE times for someone on this board to contact me directly with grievance and I will personally address it. You know how many have called? ZERO. I would think if we were not paying you then you would call by now.
> 
> So again for someone that has NOT been paid contact me and I will personally investigate it for you.
> 
> Kristina Riggs


I thought you were bowing out of the thread. lol As previously mentioned, we are not new to this industry and have been performing work for various companies for years. What you have just stated does not validate or excuse your company's poor ethics. Sure, there may be some instances where subs drop the ball and chargebacks or short payments are legitimate. But, in our experience, you don't pay on time and short pay work orders, because you just don't. You don't return calls or emails, because you just don't. There is clearly a problem with internal management. You guys are a prime example of why this industry suffers from a bad rep.


----------



## cover2

safeguard dropout said:


> I should have been more clear...
> 
> Have you tried paying them an amount above the average expenses to complete a job? Here, let me show you how quality goes up when money goes up. These are happy customers and contractors(me:biggrin THE CUSTOMER IS GETTING EXACTLY WHAT THEY ARE PAYING FOR.
> 
> What exactly do you expect to get for $25?


On your $300 and $50 dollar grass cut the pictures don't justify the cost. You have missed every other row as the shading shows......................spoken like a true clueless cube monkey:wink: Beautiful work looks like Augusta National!!


----------



## safeguard dropout

cover2 said:


> You have missed every other row as the shading shows......................spoken like a true clueless cube monkey:wink: Beautiful work looks like Augusta National!!


LMAO! Yep, you busted me. I'll cut these invoices in 1/2 and resubmit.


----------

